# Deleted posts....



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

Recent personal-but-happened-on-CC disagreements have reminded me of a question I've thought of before but never asked..
Users have the option to delete posts, for whatever reason. Done it myself more than a few times, mostly when I've posted duplicates. I'm just curious what happens to the deleted stuff- is it gone in the digital ether, or does it stay cached for some length of time, or....? I imagine it's something like email, once you've sent it it exists in multiple places and may/may not be retrieved by one self and others subsequently. A technical question, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> Recent personal-but-happened-on-CC disagreements have reminded me of a question I've thought of before but never asked..
> Users have the option to delete posts, for whatever reason. Done it myself more than a few times, mostly when I've posted duplicates. I'm just curious what happens to the deleted stuff- is it gone in the digital ether, or does it stay cached for some length of time, or....? I imagine it's something like email, once you've sent it it exists in multiple places and may/may not be retrieved by one self and others subsequently. A technical question, nothing more nothing less.


I can't imagine that deleted posts are stored anywhere, we're not in North Korea here.


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> Interesting question. Should a post be less than legal and causes damage in someway and then was the subject of a court case, should the deleted posts be available as evidence in the court case?


I am specifically NOT asking about that. That's a whole legal/ethical can of worms there and then. Bad enough for multinational giants to deal with let alone Shaun and the mods...so let's not go there please!


----------



## Sharky (8 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> I am specifically NOT asking about that. That's a whole legal/ethical can of worms there and then. Bad enough for multinational giants to deal with let alone Shaun and the mods...so let's not go there please!


No worries - have deleted my post.

Cheers


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> No worries - have deleted my post.
> 
> Cheers


Look here, you didn't need to offer a demonstration of what I'm on about


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2017)

Depends on the forum software. 

When i delete a post I've just made (either cross posting or being too shirty and backing down), it states that the mods can still see the post... so i guess they might have the option to actually delete it. 

On my blogs, I moderate the comments and should i delete a previously published comment, it remains visible on my dashboard until i opt to delete 'forever'.

I guess due to server limitations, it's in the host's interests to completely get rid of some stuff... even if it's Google with a mahoosive set of servers.


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2017)

Deleted post are removed from view and search results but remain in the database; as a safeguard in the case of arguments and legal challenges.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

Shaun said:


> Deleted post are removed from view and search results but remain in the database; as a safeguard in the case of arguments and legal challenges.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Thanks Shaun!


----------

